# Flight of the Conchords



## Butterfree (Jun 27, 2009)

So. Does anybody else adore these guys in some form? I have just been marathoning the first season of the TV show and need to fangirl. D:


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the show, I think I've seen the whole first season and some of their new ones. I don't think I've heard many of their other songs though, except one whose name escapes me :o

He maybe did what?


----------



## Erif (Jun 28, 2009)

This show is fuggin great. My bro, then my dad, introduced it to me, and ever since I love it. I think the music videos throughout the show are hilarious, and Jemaine's sideburns make him look so... _bad_. xD


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 28, 2009)

This was on our TV briefly and I watched it but it never came back on. :(
It's a good show. <3


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay, other people actually know what I'm going on about for once!

Currently trying to get my boyfriend to watch it, but his Internet blew up when we'd only torrented the first two episodes. D: We got it started again, but the third episode is under 40% done now. (What's worse is that we're downloading the second season too, but we have to get through the first season first before we can actually really watch that. D: And he keeps messing with his Rubik's Cube while we're watching, which is annoying.)

My favorite song from it is still _Business Time_, but _Albi the Racist Dragon_ is quite fun as well. (And as we all know, dragon tears turn into jellybeans!) Though I think my favorite episodes (of the first season) are "Girlfriends" and "New Fans", largely because they feature Bret being adorable. <<


----------



## Espeon (Jun 28, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> _Albi the Racist Dragon_


"He began to cry dragon tears which as we all know... turn into JELLYBEANS!"
"Grumbled Albi, quite racistly."
"And at that, Albi cried a single tear which turned into a jellybean... ALL THE COLOURS OF THE RAINBOW!"
I nearly died of laughter watching that episode.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think it matters if you finish the first season or not. There's not really any flowing plot points in the series.

"Why can't a heterosexual guy, tell a heterosexual guy, that he thinks his booty is FLY"

Oh my, I love them. I've got to watch the show more often :o The last episode I saw was when they went on "tour"


----------



## Treechu (Jun 29, 2009)

I love these guys to death. <3

I can play "The Most Beautiful Girl in the Room" on my ukulele. x]


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 30, 2009)

My boyfriend is somewhat getting into it now (I think "Bowie" did it). We've watched past "Girlfriends"; the torrent died completely after that and episode nine is still at 57%. :( Still really love "Girlfriends". "You had sex on me!" I love you, Bret.



			
				Espeon said:
			
		

> "He began to cry dragon tears which as we all know... turn into JELLYBEANS!"
> "Grumbled Albi, quite racistly."
> "And at that, Albi cried a single tear which turned into a jellybean... ALL THE COLOURS OF THE RAINBOW!"
> I nearly died of laughter watching that episode.


You watch Flight of the Conchords! :D You are cool now.



			
				Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> I don't think it matters if you finish the first season or not. There's not really any flowing plot points in the series.


Mmm, I still like watching things in order even if Status Quo Is God. While you don't precisely miss anything by missing an episode, it keeps the right context for the running gags. And, well, just generally for the sake of completeness. Plus that I wanted Shadey to see my favorite episodes.



			
				Treechu said:
			
		

> I can play "The Most Beautiful Girl in the Room" on my ukulele. x]


...that is way more awesome than it ought to be. D: Ukuleles are cool.

A random note about rewatching the series: Their songs really are a lot catchier than they seem at first. I mean, the moment I heard some of them for the _second_ time now, I got them violently stuck in my head. It's been various Conchords songs alternating for the past few days. Before that I didn't really care for the songs (though the lyrics of course are great).

(Also, I have just read a lengthy article about how the entire series is a unique kind of porn for women by arguing that Bret and Jemaine are the most sexually objectified men on television. I am amused. And it kind of makes sense, except where the writer entirely forgets that the show is funny.)


----------



## Scyther (Jul 9, 2009)

"You're so beautiful, like a tree!"


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 9, 2009)

So now I have seen season two with both my boyfriend and my friend who introduced me to the Conchords. _Demon Woman_ is really catchy and stuck in my head half of the time. The other half of the time, it tends to be _I Told You I Was Freekie_, which I think will slowly turn me insane if I watch that trippy video any more often.

I also need to share my newly rediscovered love for _Petrov, Yelyena and Me_. It is the most amazingly morbid yet hilarious song in the world. Even if you saw it on the last episode, watch this one; it's got a whole verse and several lines of gold that were cut out in the TV version. And it's a fun animation.


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 10, 2009)

Someday
I promise
I will marathon this

FOR BOWIE AND FOR JUSTICE AND FOR REALLY BADASS SIDEBURNS

and also caps lock which makes it easier to type than holding down the shift key. B)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 11, 2009)

i don't watch the tv show, admittedly. i was laughing throughout their song about david bowie, though. how does that one rank with other conchords songs?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm guessing that would partly depend on how well you know David Bowie - it doesn't rank very high on my list, but then again I don't really get it because more or less all I know of David Bowie is the name.

I'd suggest you look up more Conchords songs on YouTube, particularly the live performances from HBO's One Night Stand and Stand Up!, and see how you like them. For instance...

Robots (The Humans Are Dead)
Albi the Racist Dragon
Business Time
Issues (Think About It) (with spoken banter)


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 11, 2009)

Too many mutha'uckers 'ucking with my shi-

Hell yeah I like Flight of the Conchords. They make me feel somewhat cool to come from NZ. About the only thing that does really.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 20, 2009)

I showed my mom today.

...She's all like, O_o


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 20, 2009)

My boyfriend likes them! He sings them to me and makes me sing the lyrics back because he's a dork.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 20, 2009)

_The humans are dead
The humans are dead
We used poisonous gases,
And we poisoned their asses!_

Makes me laugh every time xD


----------



## Blizz (Aug 1, 2009)

I've seen quite a few of the Youtube videos of the live shows, they were all hilarious. Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenocerous is my favorite. 

"There's a picture of New York, there's a picture of New York, there's a big, fat, crazy picture of New York."


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Pamplemousse! Ananas! Jus d'orange! Bœuf! Soup du jour! Camembert! Jacques Cousteau! Baguette!

(Only reason I've heard about them is because I study French... but I guess there's more to them, huh?)


----------

